# 4 Beautiful, Sweet Muttlies Available for Adoption



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Folks!

I have four very beautiful sweet mixed breed late 2010-mid 2011 birds looking for a home. 
I can ship anywhere in the US in a brand new box, and will even split the shipping cost for the right person/home. I want them to go to someone really wonderful.  If I didn't list the sex, I don't know it. They are all young 2011 birds, except Mazzy, he was late 2010. I will try and get some pics up today or tomorrow. 

- Berliner Kurze/Classic Old Frill cross ("Haley")
Blue Check; Muffed feet and adorable crest on his/her head. Gorgeous bird, very tame and sweet.

- Budapest SF Tumbler/Homer cross ("Smarty Jones")
Blue bar; looks like a small wild type pigeon with a little head. Super cute, a little feisty but would make a great foster for smaller breed short beaked birds.

- West of England/Classic Old Frill cross ("Mazzy", cockbird)
Looks like a West of England with a slightly shorter beak. Black, with a few white feathers in his boots. Awesome bird. 

- West of England/Berliner Kurze (?) Cross (or Maybe Ancient?) ("Kricket")
Dark Grey/Blackish cute bird, looks like a smaller WOE, nice boots. Sweet. 

Pics of Mazzy and Smarty Jones on my site, under "available birds".
I have no other birds available at this time and am done breeding for the year.
Please use the contact me page on my site if you're interested, as I don't check here often enough.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

karijo said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I have four very beautiful sweet mixed breed late 2010-mid 2011 birds looking for a home.
> I can ship anywhere in the US in a brand new box, and will even split the shipping cost for the right person/home. I want them to go to someone really wonderful.  If I didn't list the sex, I don't know it. They are all young 2011 birds, except Mazzy, he was late 2010. I will try and get some pics up today or tomorrow.
> ...


 Just a quick question , why do you let them cross breed and have babys ? I know they are cute but why why why would you want to go and do that


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

It was not on purpose, but I traveled a bit during breeding season, and when I'd return there were eggs beyond the point where I felt comfortable throwing them away. Other times eggs under the "right" birds turned out to be mixed - so clearly the hen bred with a different bird than she was mated with. 

I don't cull birds. Not even unborn ones. So I handle them and raise them as pets, or use them as fosters for my short beaked birds and do not let them breed. Folks who have adopted muttlies from me as pet birds have been so grateful for the companionship of the birds. Just like mixed breed dogs, sometimes it happens. 

I'm not "letting" them, it just happened. But I have enough fosters and these birds are sweet and deserve to find good homes.

(and for the record, every breed of pigeon came about by someone "cross breeding" and thinking the result was a good result, then continuing to breed for that type.. same with dogs and cats and every other domesticated animal.. chickens, horses, whatever. the muttlies may not be showable, and I certainly don't want them to go into breeding programs, but they are beautiful and tame, and fun to have around just the same. Some of my favorite most cherished birds are the mutts...)


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

I might be interested in taking them. Where are you located at? I live near Seymour, Mo.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm in Oakland, CA.


----------

